# *Help* Crazy Rabbit Story - Found Lost Rabbit!!!!??



## Junkie2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is my situation. It is crazy but i don't know what to do and need some advice. Here we go:

My dear Peanut got out and went missing. I searched for hours and hours, days and days, finding no sign of her more than a pile of her. I found no blood, body, or anything - just 2 distinct piles of her fur where she was multing. I seriously thought she was gone forever. I accepted it and thought that I had lost my Peanut forever. This killed me inside and i have thought about it every single day since.

Fast forward 1 month almost to the day. I was in my bed at night thinking about Peanut. I thought to myself, "maybe ill just check craigslist or online... its worth a shot?" I really had no hope because it was a local rabbit that got out and we have a lot of woods behind us with tons of wild animals. Anyway, the last search I do is on Petfinder - Literally the last search I do for the night. I was praying inside I would get a hit on something but inside knew it was almost impossible. 

Low and behold, there is a picture of a rabbit that looks EXACTLY like Peanut comes up at the bottom of the page. I think to myself that a lot of rabbits look like peanut, and i need to keep reading. I read the description and I am floored - It reads along the lines of " recently brought in, overweight, doesn't like to be picked up, etc".. EXACTLY like Peanut. The pattern on the face (a white cross) is identical. 

This is when things start to get weird. My girlfriend then comes up to my and tells me she didn't want to tell me before but the neighbors were acting very strange when she went over to ask them about Peanut's disappearance. This, combined with the fact that I found no blood or body, makes me believe that she was alive and possibly taken to a rescue I found online.

I have since gotten in touch with the rescue and the owner seems very distant... claiming that this particular rabbit that i believe is mine has a new best friend and she will not split them up. I am stuck with how to handle the situation. Are there laws for this? I just desperately want to know if it is indeed her. I have a sample of her hair and was wondering if I could do a DNA test? 

Either way, its a crazy story and i'm hoping for a miracle ending. I will keep this thread updated. Pray for me everything works out! ray:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you have lots of photos of her as well? I know it is hard to hear but once a pet is taken to a rescue and adopted, it is up to the current owner to surrender the rabbit back to it's rightful owner. If I were the person that adopted the rabbit I would happily give the rabbit back to it's heartbroken owner. It sounds like the woman who adopted your peanut is not going to give peanut up :bigtears:
Here is what you can do and what I WOULD do! I would take your story to the local news and spread some supportive light on the matter. It is amazing what your community will do for you. Go to the rescue and let them know what you are doing. If you have pictures of peanut than you have a leg up on the whole situation. Pictures side ny side with identicle markings will make it clear that you were the pervious owner that did not surrender the rabbit. The sqeaky wheel gets the oil, don't give up! Bug them to death every day and take your story to the news.


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just realized the owner of the rescue is a member here and posts fairly often. All I want is the opportunity to go down and see if the rabbit in question is indeed my Peanut! She already made me fill out a pre adoption form just to SEE her and I don't even know why?! 

Trust me - I will never give up on Peanut. I miss her every single day and would do anything and spare no expense to get her back. She is not only my first pet, but my girlfriend even thinks I love Peanut more than her sometimes lol! I will be persistent till the end. You're absolutely right with the squeaky wheel getting the grease.


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 15, 2011)

if it is peanut justin, why can't you take both him and his new girlfriend? then peanut will have a playmate!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 15, 2011)

Laws do vary from place to place and usually focus more on dogs and cats. The general laws are that a shelter (usually only specific kinds like city shelters or the SPCA) must hold an animal for a set period of time depending before they can put it up for adoption, euthanize it or sent it to another rescue. The times are usually 3 days if there is no ID and 7 if there is and this usually does not cover holidays or weekend, but it can vary. After that time, the animal legally becomes theirs and they can do as they see fit with it. 

I am not sure if there are specific things that you would need to do if you lost a pet. It would have been good to put up signs saying you lost her as well as contacting rescues, vets and other resources in the area to keep an eye out for her. Filing a formal report also gives you some proof on dates and that you did file something. 

I would try contacting the local humane society for advice on it. They would know more of the laws with respect to rabbits. You local animal control could also be helpful.
It may come down to you proving that she is your rabbit. Vet paperwork, photos with you in them, tattoo numbers and other stuff is helpful. If you adopted her, then that paperwork is also very helpful as it would have dates, your info and other stuff like a tattoo. 

Contact them again and have good proof that she is yours. Most rescues should be willing to work with you on it as long as you are a good pet owner. 

You may just want to bite the bullet and adopt her back. If she is 'bonded' to another rabbit, then make sure they are actually bonded (1 month is a very fast bond and they would be assuming she is spayed, this would be risky to do).


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have no problem adopting both back if the situation occurs where she is bonded to another rabbit. I just worry about what Korr says about rabbits not being "bonded" after <1 month. I will be calling tomorrow to find out the local laws. Unfortunately, I don't know FOR SURE if it IS her. I wish I did the microchip - but i felt that most rabbits that go missing are end up never found . I have pictures and a sample of her hair that I kept. I still wonder if I could do a DNA test - I know it's probably expensive but I feel like I NEED to know. I feel like it will all come down to how the rabbit acts when I go and see it to see if it acts like Peanut did.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope the rescue realizes that this is your very well loved and cared for bunny that you have been serching for and that has left you heartbroken. I agree with jujub, adopt peanut back along with his new fwiend. 
Please keep us updated, I am rooting for you and Peanut!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2011)

Where in CT are you? Other than me who isn't the owner of a rescue I can't think of anyone else in CT who post much. Trust me wish there was more.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2011)

Now when it comes to bonding sometimes it can happen very fast. 

A lot of rescues have been getting so many strays that they are bonding bunnies left and right. This summer in CT has been a horrible one for bunnies.


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm up in the Danbury area but the rescue where my rabbit may be is in Northford - a good hour away.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2011)

I just went looking the bunny that shows up on petfinder that looks like yours is male not female. The new bondmate is female.


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you read closer it the rescue has 2 different breeds listed for the same rabbit. After calling 2 vets they were both semi stumped and had to look back and figure out how to tell rabbits apart once they are spayed/neutered. 

I am going on the complete oddness of the situation and betting that the rabbit is actually female. 

I mean lost rabbit with the exact markings, weight, fully litter trained (this took me a long time!) etc found an hour away? This is one of those " i have to see to believe it".

I would put money on it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok now unless you can prove she is yours 100% it is hard to just hand a rabbit over. Even pictures can be deceiving considering most can look a like. I don't know about DNA testing that may be something to look into. 

The application is standard. They have to do it, they consider this rabbit to be their responsibility which means anyone interested has to apply. Also there is the other rabbit who they now have bonded to the rabbit. 

I do know of this rescue and know that they take care of the bunnies very well.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2011)

I should add that the application is also meant to screen people for so many reasons.

ETA:

Did you call local shelters and rescues when looking for her? Mentioning that your rabbit had gone missing.


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 15, 2011)

I understand the process. I was and still am extremely anxious with is causing all this jitterness. She is being absolutely right in doing what she is doing. And yes, I did call around everywhere with no luck.

My plan of attack is seeing the rabbit and if my hunch is that it is Peanut then I will look into DNA testing of some sort. 

I don't mean to come off like she is a bad person at all! I respect what she is doing and I am just super going crazy because of the thought that my rabbit may be there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope it is your bunny. Can't fathom one of my guys missing.


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 15, 2011)

I really appreciate the support. I would do anything and give anything for it to be Peanut. It was my worst nightmare to have lost her and i have lived in guilt for about a month now. I really hope all this praying has led this to happen. It would truly be a miracle.


----------



## Thomas423 (Aug 16, 2011)

Go to the neighbors and ask them if they took the rabbit to a rescue and which one. Explain the whole story and tell them that you are not made at them. If they admit to taking Peanut to the rescue, contact the rescue person again. If that doesn't work do what others have suggested.....call everyone and be the squeaky wheel.

Good luck.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2011)

If it was me I'd go to the police and tell them my rabbit was stolen and I think I found it. Give them all the details. I don't care where you live, but cruelty and theft are both against the law and are prosecutable offenses. I would not let a whole lot of time go by and if it is my bunny, no one is going to dictate terms to me. My daughter's rabbit was stolen by her ex and he trashed her apartment. I told her to check shelters and the workers ID'ed him, so he was in more than a little trouble with the law. Not just for the theft of a pet, but B&E and vandalism.


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Update: 

After reaching out to the rescue owner, i am going to meet with her sometime this week/weekend and see if this is indeed my rabbit.

Here's where the plot thickens, though -

I did some detective work on the neighbors that I suspect took my rabbit away. I found out they have a daughter that lives ~15-20 minutes from the rescue I am going to visit ( I live 1hr away). 

To be continued...


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow that is a weird story! Hope it is Peanut and you get your bunny back


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 16, 2011)

Does Peanut have any unusual markings? Behaviors? Preference as how to be picked up, held? etc. If you could tell the shelter owner, for example that your Peanut has a star shaped brown spot on her rear end, or that when she binkies, she wags her tail, or some other thing, that would go a long way to convincing the shelter that she is your Peanut!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi I sure hope it is Peanut, is that her in your Avitar?:heartbeat::heartbeat:ray:

When you said she got out, is she an outdoor Bunny? 

Susan


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so excited to hear the outcome of this! anic:


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 16, 2011)

good detective work justin you are a true bunny slave!!


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for support everyone.

golfdiva -->> Yes she has a few distinct things about her like her not being picked up (which actually happens to be part of the description on the site!) as well as being basically deaf. I wish i had put the microchip in her except both the vet and I agreed if a rabbit went missing in my area (all woods, lots of wild animals), there would be almost zero possibility for a house rabbit to survive more than a night.

SOOOSKA -->> Yes, Peanut is my avatar. I try not to look at it right now because it makes me so sad. And yes, she is an indoor rabbit but I have a closed off deck on the 2nd floor of my house where she has hopped around her entire life. This particular time she finally figured out how to get out of the gate blockade that has always kept her in. Lesson learned and in the future If everything works out i am going to tractor supply and buying the fencing and building an escape-proof deck.

jujub793 -->> Peanut is my first pet. I would seriously do anything for her and spare no expense to get her back. The happiness she has brought me is priceless. This is a fight I will never give up on.



Update...
Meeting the rescue owner on Sunday. It's frustrating because of anxiousness of the situation that I have to wait almost another week just to visit the rescue, but she doesn't seem to want to budge with that date so I will just have to patiently wait.

Will keep everyone posted with any new details that emerge.

To be continued...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2011)

She (know the owner to some degree) works a full time job most of us do. Which is why are adoption/meet and greets are on weekends. This rescue is one that works with ours often.


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 16, 2011)

Remember Justin, miracles do happen! I hope this one does for you


----------



## Anaira (Aug 16, 2011)

Gee, that's quite a story! Guess Sunday will be a long time coming, ay? *hugs*


----------



## miumiu (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck.ray: I really hope its peanut. This is a touching story, hope it works out  

I'd be so sad if I lost my rabbit, I wonder if I'll be able to recognize him if I saw him in a shelter T_T. I can't imagine not recognizing him. Now I want to get identification on my rabbit.ray:


----------



## Junkie2 (Aug 16, 2011)

*miumiu wrote: *


> I wish you the best of luck.ray: I really hope its peanut. This is a touching story, hope it works out
> 
> I'd be so sad if I lost my rabbit, I wonder if I'll be able to recognize him if I saw him in a shelter T_T. I can't imagine not recognizing him. Now I want to get identification on my rabbit.ray:



My girlfriend and I were talking about this and we both came to the conclusion that the best possible thing that could happen is if when we visit the rescue that Peanut recognizes us and runs up to us and doesn't want to leave. That would just be amazing.

As for micro chipping a rabbit - I hope my story urges more people to be proactive in getting some sort of identification for their rabbit just in case situations like mine occur. I sincerely thought that my rabbit was attacked by a wild animal/hawk, and I am still in shock about this entire situation. A microchip would have saved me a lot of time, especially since if anyone brought her into a shelter they would immediately give me a call. If this Peanut, I am going through with the microchip.

For the record, the potential rabbit thieves (innocent until proven guilty, of course), is an 81-year-old man. To be honest, I have a grandfather who is 83, and he would not hesitate to shoot a rabbit that wandered into his yard (shocking, I know, but he has a HUGE garden that he looks extremely hard on and to see animals eat his crops makes him very angry). So I can understand his frustration - but I wish he just came over and even if he yelled at me for my rabbit going over there i would still take that over what happened. 

But of course, the above could be all speculation. I'll update once I get a new development. 

And of course, thanks for all the support. I sincerely appreciate it. Keep praying!
ray:


----------



## Cheyrul (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope it is Peanut and you get her back, with her new bunnybud. 

This makes me feel like I need to take Squish in to see if she is chipped.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 17, 2011)

Sending good vibes that it is Peanut and she is returned without any hassle


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 17, 2011)

It makes me very greatful that my kids came chipped. I thought it was silly, but sent the paper work in anyway to get the info changed to my name. I guess you never know.

I really hope you get your bunny back and the rescue doesn't pull a fast one. I will be praying for your little Peanut.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2011)

Id like to point out that the rescue is not at fault, and is following a normal protocol for thier bunnies. I myself hope that this is Peanut but the rescue has done nothing wrong.


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 18, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Id like to point out that the rescue is not at fault, and is following a normal protocol for thier bunnies. I myself hope that this is Peanut but the rescue has done nothing wrong.



This. While I understand that the owner is very concerned about getting their rabbit back (As they should be), the rescue should not be blamed. These sorts of situations come up all the time and it is only rarely that the original owner even cares.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2011)

*Junkie2 wrote: *


> If you read closer it the rescue has 2 different breeds listed for the same rabbit. After calling 2 vets they were both semi stumped and had to look back and figure out how to tell rabbits apart once they are spayed/neutered.


I just went back and read this carefully.It is very easy to tell rabbits apart. I actually had a foster who was adopted a to a bondmate that was more or less his twin. Quik look you couldn't tell them apart. Within 20mins I knew who was who and taught the new owner as well.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 18, 2011)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> > Id like to point out that the rescue is not at fault, and is following a normal protocol for thier bunnies. I myself hope that this is Peanut but the rescue has done nothing wrong.
> ...



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to imply the rescue is going about things incorrectly. They certainly need to check out every applicant to do the right thing by the rabbit, no matter where it came from. 

I just worry about why they won't let Justin even see the rabbit before Sunday. It occured to me that they might have a potential adoption already lined up to visit on Saturday. Hopefully the person is just busyin the evenings and onSaturday.


----------



## Thomas423 (Aug 18, 2011)

Please let us know what happens Sunday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't lose hope. This year my rescue has returned 3 rabbits to their owners. Bring all the pictures that you can with you. If the person who turned the rabbit in told the rescue where it was picked up and it was in your locale, then that would be more proof. They, understandably, just need to be careful. I'll keep an eye on this thread. Feel free to PM me if there is anything I can do. Good luck!


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 19, 2011)

> I wonder if I'll be able to recognize him if I saw him in a shelter



That's why it's a good idea to have a few current pictures, taken from a few different angles, of your pets! Not only can you prove it's your pet, it will help you recognize your pet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2011)

Also of you with the animal.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. Good luck! I am begging it is Peanut. That will be such a fairytale ending and I am hoping it so much for you!

Jen


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 20, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed that it's peanut  
I worked in a shelter and we had times where animals stayed their 4 day inpoundment and went up for adoption and then after the animals where adopted the old owners showed up...
The SPCA and pound work together here(SPCA has a contract to care for the pound animals and that way they can pay their staff). Once an animal is done the 4 day inpoundment it becomes SPCA property(before the SPCA got involved they where destroyed). If it is deemed adoptable it is put up for adoption. Several times old owners show up after their dog is adopted, all we could do is call the new adopters and see if they had any problems with their new pet and if they wanted to return the animal we would reuinite with the old owner. Legally once you sign the adoption papers and pay the adoption fees the animal is legally yours. Animals are considered possesions. 
I never thought about chipping he Buns, my dogs and cats are chipped.


----------



## Cheyrul (Aug 22, 2011)

no update?


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 22, 2011)

Was it Peanut? ray:ray:


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 22, 2011)

I sure hope that it is Peanut. Yes a bunch of pictures as well any quirks that she has that you recognize. All animals have different quirks. Most rabbits don't like being picked up. Is she smaller than a normal dwarf lop? That may also help you reunite with her. If I ever lost Sweetie, I would be able to get her back because she is smaller than a Netherland Dwarf, I know her quirks she does when I am around(she only does them around me), and she is a shy little bunny.

I am now thinking that I need to get my bunnies microchipped just in case.


----------



## kkiddle (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been following your story (quietly). Any news? I really hope it's Peanut.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2011)

Justin, you have kept all of us waiting long enough.:biggrin2: Please we need to know what the outcome is.

Was it your Sweet Peanut? ray:ray:ray:ray:



Susan:weee::clapping::nod


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 24, 2011)

Helllllooooo?? Updates please!!!!! ray:


----------



## Dustiechick (Aug 24, 2011)

I really hope it's peanut! Please update!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2011)

:?


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 25, 2011)

JUUUUSSTIIIIN!!!!! ullhair:


----------



## jodi (Aug 27, 2011)

*Junkie2 wrote: *


> After calling 2 vets they were both semi stumped and had to look back and figure out how to tell rabbits apart once they are spayed/neutered.


It is actually really easy to tell a buck from a doe even if it has been fixed. A fixed buck will still have it's penis.


----------



## Junkie2 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am very sorry for the late update. To be honest, It was just very hard to come back to this forum and actually have to type that the rabbit was not Peanut.

Since then, I have been scouring the web, spending countless hours emailing different rescues and shelters across the east coast that have rabbits that look somewhat like Peanut.

Unfortunately, I am extremely saddened and disappointed to report that as of now the trail has run dry. I have diverted so much energy into finding Peanut that I have neglected many of my own responsibilities and it is becoming very difficult for me to maintain a healthy relationship with those around me because of my intense searching which has been at least 2 hours per day for the past week.

thanks you again for all of the support from everyone here - I can honestly say that I dont think anyone else truly understands how much a rabbit can mean to a person other than a forum like this. 

The search has not ended and I have sent pictures and detailed information to local rabbit rescues, etc with the promise to hear back if they get any new leads.

Please keep Peanut in your prayers as I miss her so much and I can honestly say a piece of me is missing along with her. 

Thank you again for all of the support. It has definitely made a major impact in helping me through this difficult time.

Justin


----------



## Cheyrul (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry and I will continue to pray for you and Peanut.


----------



## miumiu (Sep 3, 2011)

AWW, sorry to hear that Justin  I hope you do find her!!!! Maybe if you put up signs around your neighborhood of Peanut, some neighbor may confess to keeping your rabbit.. I can imagine a child taking in Peanut. But you done a great job and did all you can do. Peanut is lucky to have an owner like you! Wish you the best of luck...and thanks for updating us


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2011)

*hugs*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 3, 2011)

:cry1: Blessed be.ray:


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 6, 2011)

So sorry Justin, I'd really hoped that your prayers had been answered. I just want to say that through Peanut you "found" bunnies and know now what a joy they can bring to your life, Although you and Peanut may never be together again what she taught you will last a lifetime.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------

